# What references did you bring and which did you use?



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Apr 22, 2013)

Hopefully all of you April exam takers have had time to decompress here is a question for you:

Which ME depth exam did you take?

Which references did you bring?

Which referencs did you use (or use the most)?


----------



## Speydragon (Apr 22, 2013)

1. HVAC

2. MERM (11th edition), NCEES HVAC Sample Test, ASHRAE Pocketbook &amp; HVAC Rule of thumbs

3. See 2.

Mike


----------



## sycamore PE (Apr 23, 2013)

1. HVAC

2. MERM (10th edition), 4 ASHRAE handbooks, Machinery's Handbook, Cameron Hydraulic Data, practice problem books, a handful of standards

3. MERM, ASHRAE F, S, and A, Machinery's Handbook


----------



## bknewto7 PE (Apr 24, 2013)

1. hvac

2. NCEES Practice Exam, MERM, All 4 ASHRAE Books, My Binder of Knowledge, 6 min solutions, Eng Pro Guides HVAC Guide

3. I used all of my references except the 6 min solutions Book


----------



## lee3946 (Apr 26, 2013)

1. HVAC

2. 4 ASHRAE Books / MERM Complete Set / 6 Min Solutions (all 3 types) / NFPA 90A / ASHRAE 90.1 &amp; 62.1 / 2001/2008/2011 NCEES Sample Exams

3. 4 ASHRAE Bookes / MERM Complete Set / 2001/2008/2011 NCEES Sample Exams

Wish our office had ASHRAE 52 or I would have brought that as well.


----------



## andreyshka (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for the list. I'll be taking the HVAC portion in Oct.


----------

